# Rear Alignment Settings - Tech Help Please



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

After going round and round with a tire dealer, I just got a new set of rear tires for 75% off due to their stipulation that they perform a four wheel alignment. My rear end was wearing tires quicker on the inside of the wheel due to the more aggresive handling - stock - rear alignment.

Well, now they've got it at dead zero and my goat is handling like SHET compared to how it used to. Can someone give me the settings I should ask for when I go to another shop to get my rear end re-adjusted?

I simply CANNOT take the changed driving characteristics I'm now experiencing. I didn't buy a Sedan Deville for a REASON and this is it. PLS HELP


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

mine is wearing on the indide too,,camber is out on the negative side,,dealer said no way to adjust camber? have to bring it back to see what they can figure out when I have time...


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

My dealer said the same thing. It was a non-dealer shop that did the adjustment


----------

